# Help with cooling



## tenaciousd5243 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey guys. I am a noob when it comes to cooling and case modding.
I have an HP pavilion a6240 and it has an nvidia 8500gt and i have stock cooling, I am interested in getting an 8800gt and i know that the cooling that i have probably won't we able to handle the temps that it gives off.I want to avoid changing the case as it will void the warranty and i would like to put better cooling in it. If anyone could help me out with this i would appreciate it and i will post pictures of my PC if necessary.

Thanks for any help:laugh:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Hi, Welcome.

Is there any spaces in the Case for Extra Fans ?


You ideally want a fan at the front and a fan at the back ( Blowing air out ).


If there are no spaces for any extra fans then buy a PCI Cooler, These are really cheap and work great. You also get some that take up 2 PCI Slots and holds a pretty big fan extracting the heat out of the case.


----------



## tenaciousd5243 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for your reply HawMan, I do not have any extra places to put a case fan on so i think that i will try and use a PCI slot fan instead. I just hope that a single PCI slot fan will be able to handle the heat of a 8800gt. We will just have to wait and see:normal:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

If you have a side hole for a fan, they are invaluable for cooling graphics cards.


----------



## tenaciousd5243 (Sep 4, 2008)

stressfreesoul said:


> If you have a side hole for a fan, they are invaluable for cooling graphics cards.


yeah thats where my problem lies, i dont have any side holes, I am using a stock case :grin:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

As long as you have cable ties, you can pretty much mount a fan anywhere to get the air moving. For example, I fitted this one in 5 minutes to get more air over my RAM and to my CPU cooler.


----------



## tenaciousd5243 (Sep 4, 2008)

i think i'm just going to get a new case .my PC has a micro-atx mobo ,do you think this case :http://www.nivo.co.za/#product/11535 will be able to handle it ?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes. Thermaltake are renound for thier excellent cooling. You should see a substantial drop in temps and overall fan noise with that case. Shop around too, you may get it cheaper.


----------



## i_am_pumpkin_ma (Aug 22, 2008)

Stressfreesoul: That is an epic way of cooling your ram, I think tomorrow I am going to have to hook up a fan the same way. 

Great idea!:grin:


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

I found out after buying it, that it was too small for any of my usual 120mm holes, and looked ugly on the inside of a case window, and it was meant for a CPU cooler anyway.
So I used it as best I could. 130mm too. I think I worked it out as an extra 2 celsius off my CPU temps. DIMM slot temps arer probably down too.


----------



## tenaciousd5243 (Sep 4, 2008)

stressfreesoul said:


> I found out after buying it, that it was too small for any of my usual 120mm holes, and looked ugly on the inside of a case window, and it was meant for a CPU cooler anyway.
> So I used it as best I could. 130mm too. I think I worked it out as an extra 2 celsius off my CPU temps. DIMM slot temps arer probably down too.


My GPU temp is 60 degrees Celsius at idle  do you think that is problematic ? I think I'm probably just going to end up getting a new case anyway so i mite as well void my warranty now to avoid frying my PC ? What do you think?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

on GPU 60C is fine. on CPU, 60 way higher than you want.


----------



## tenaciousd5243 (Sep 4, 2008)

magnethead said:


> on GPU 60C is fine. on CPU, 60 way higher than you want.


haha yeah but its only a 8500GT and it's 60 at IDLE...lol


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

tenaciousd5243 said:


> haha yeah but its only a 8500GT and it's 60 at IDLE...lol


still fine, but 55 would be about average. As long as you're under 65-70 idle and 80 under full load, you're fine.


----------



## tenaciousd5243 (Sep 4, 2008)

magnethead said:


> still fine, but 55 would be about average. As long as you're under 65-70 idle and 80 under full load, you're fine.


yes I guess it is fine for the moment but when i get that 8800GT then it's definitely going to overheat.

what do you think of the Gigabyte Aurora 570 ?

http://www.comx-computers.co.za/computer-store-specifications.php?products=4246


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

By, thats a very butch, robotesque case! Looks good though. Aluminium, window, good airflow design. Would make a change from the Antec/Thermaltake majority we usually see.


----------

